# First Night Macro



## thiha (Oct 5, 2012)

hey guys,
              this is my first night macro.i don't have any macro lens,extension tube,reverse ring,macro filter..
  i use my 18-55mm kit lens on canon 600d.and i use a lamp to focus via live view.i also use build in flash.that's all.
  please comment.thx


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty good results for kit lens and on-cam flash.  I love the colors on that Lynx spider.  They are one of my favorite families.


----------



## thiha (Oct 5, 2012)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Pretty good results for kit lens and on-cam flash.  I love the colors on that Lynx spider.  They are one of my favorite families.



   thanks u for ur comment.
should i buy macro lens or keep going with my kit lens?


----------



## eUgalde13 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice capture! I like the first one and I never thought that lens would do as good on macro. 
Keep shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotographyForum app


----------



## Temma (Oct 14, 2012)

thiha said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty good results for kit lens and on-cam flash.  I love the colors on that Lynx spider.  They are one of my favorite families.
> ...


You could compromise and get a set of extension tubes to use with the kit lens.  I've got two sets, a really cheap set of Chinese ones without any electronics and a better Promaster set that allow auto-focus and auto-aperture.  Kenko makes the most widely known set.  I've gotten good results, both with my Canon 18-55 kit lens and my Promaster 70-300 zoom/macro.  The attached photo was taken with that combination.


----------

